# Have any of you BOUGHT these racks?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Vision Products

Based on the design, price etc I am VERY tempted, but id love to know if anyone else actually uses them!

Am I the only person that thinks they look great?

They pack and ship flat.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Seen them at Hamm, they look great plus shipping from Italy is pretty cheap
£50 i think.
Have a look on kingsnakes ball python forum, i think there has been a few threads about them


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

ye they look good, but i reckon you could make one yaself and save ya self a fair wedge of money


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I did not realise they ship from italy, i thought it was the U.S?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

An Italian company have european distribution rights i think
Something like herprofessional.it


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah thats them.

Well I want something I can easily move if need be 

Gary


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Remember to factor in import tax, its pretty hefty from Italy.
The racks themselves look very god, I looked into them a while back too.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Cool. I will find out.

Cant find anything on the Crappy Kingsnake forums, there isnt even a search option!

Cant really find any info anywhere, hence I asked here!

Gary


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Kingsnake.com - Herpforum  > Snake Forums > Pythons: Ball > Ball Python Housing & Enclosures
A bit of info in these threads


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh nice one, thanks for that!.

Gary


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Do any of you know if

Vision Products

is the same as

visioncages.com - information on visioncages.com ?

I'm assuming they are and I have emailed them. Its just that the ball python rack is getting rave reviews (Even greg graziani and the VPI lot are moving over to them), but the rack they are talking about (onhttp://visioncages.com/) is metal, the other ones are plastic.

Hmmmm

Gary


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

HMm seems like a rip off to me id rather build one myself but if youve got the money thats great


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> Do any of you know if
> 
> Vision Products
> 
> ...


have you found out how much it is in total to ship them?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

They dont make the metal ones any more, the plastic ones have taken over from them.

Thought they would be way to pricy for you gary after your comments on herpteks and so on at another forum?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Not at all, the prices of these RACKS are extremely good.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I worked it out and for a 22 Large contico (V-35) with tubs, heating, it comes to about £550 incl p&p. If you go for the large V-70 rack with tubs & heating, it come's to about the same price, incl p&p. I've placed an order, i'll let you know how i get on with them if you want?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Please do : victory:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

No probs, they are supposed to be dispatching tomorrow, so hopefully get it soon


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

i quite like these aswell. There good for keeping hatchlings in etc. But the postage only says 59 dollars to 48 states, so how much is it to england:idea:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I think it's $280 for one rack, and $490 for two racks. I don't have the e-mail at hand, but those are fairly accurate. so in total, for one rack, tubs and p&p it's... $1060.78

In £'s it is... £520.74 for the V-35, with tubs and heating.

For V-70 the rack is $989.00 including tubs, heating and p&p.

Which is £485.40.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

These look good how would you heat it?
Dawn


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

it's heated with heating cable, you customize how much heat cable is used per level of the rack

Vision Products


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i think it would be easier to make your own, im gonna make mine soon. nice BP's btw Jonny, they must have set you back


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Cheers Ashbosh.

I've made my own, and i'm now just plain lazy. The other reason i'm getting vision racks is because of tub size. Their V-70 tubs are great sizes for full grown adult females. I've spent hours and hours searching the net for something near those dimensions (in the UK) and there's nothing. Closest tubs i've found are 50 litre really usefuls, poundstretcher tubs, and IKEA Kompliment boxes. When i went to IKEA, i was not impressed with the Kompliment boxes (thankfully i was going past Edinburgh, and never made a day of it in IKEA, for those boxes!! coming from Aberdeen, that would have been a wasted journey). Also the vision racks are lidless, and quite adjustable. You can put V-70 tubs in the V-35 rack, heating etc. I've got a feeling they are probably going to be one of the best professional and cheapest racks you'll get in the UK, purchasing from the USA.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

what was it you didnt like with the kompliment boxes? i was going to ikea tomorrow to look at some but i wont waste the journey, its nearly an hour drive just to get some boxes:banghead:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

i didn't like the shape of them, and build of them. They kinked in the middle, which raised the tub off the floor, and there's grooves in the inside of the tub (which to me, might create an odd basking spot). I checked a few of them to make sure it wasn't just the one i was looking at, and they were all like that (kinked in the middle). I know others use them and are probably successful with them, i'd just rather not. My g/f wasn't impressed with them either, and she agreed... had we went down to ikea just for these boxes, we'd have been gutted.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

royalpython said:


> I think it's $280 for one rack, and $490 for two racks. I don't have the e-mail at hand, but those are fairly accurate. so in total, for one rack, tubs and p&p it's... $1060.78
> 
> In £'s it is... £520.74 for the V-35, with tubs and heating.
> 
> ...


That's plus the 17.5% VAT if its coming from the US rather than a European distributor.. Do you know what rate of import duty will also be applied to get a final cost? When I looked at these recently, the only thing I could was a general "plastics" at 6% but never got round to confirming it with Customs & Excise.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I calculate another $136.85 on import VAT (about £68 on the V-35 rack with tubs), and there's no duty to pay. The duty is placed under furniture, and i've a commodity code, that the post office should be happy with. Forgot to add import tax sorry folks.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

If you want to wait until it's in my possession, then i'll let you know exactly what it all costs (i don't mind taking a gamble). I'll be taking the commodity code to the post office, to make sure they don't go off on one at me, plus i have a reference number for them as well.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

Ah that's not too bad if the rate's that low. The lidlessness of them make them attractive at that price compared to the UK alternatives, on my shopping list if breeding goes well next year.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

yup it's pretty good eh.

I asked the guy what the worst import duty is, and he said it can be up to 30%, which is steep. So even if i get royally screwed over by customs, it still actually works out less than anything in the UK. My calculations are estimating it to be a maximum (30% duty, and 17.5% VAT) for a V-35 rack(tubs etc) - £716. But surely customs won't be that nasty to me 

I actually ordered the V-35 rack with 22 V-35 tubs, and 11 V-70 tubs. I think it works out with 30% import duty ~ £890, which is actually still not bad considering, i now have 11 tubs of the correct size for giant royal pythons, and easily capable of building something different myself with those tubs - so it's a semi-sensible gamble. haha. Plus i'll still have a 22 large contico sized rack.

Without the import duty, i should be about £760, which is the figure i'm expecting to pay out on. Like i say, i'll keep you all updated on it all.

Edited: Vision have their own tubs manufactured, so you can bet your bottom dollar they'll be good tubs. And remember the V-70 tubs can also go into the V-35 rack.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

forgive me, i'm an editing freak!! think i've corrected everything now.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

cheers for the advise regarding the ikea tubs, like you i dont want anything other than a totaly flat surface in the bottom, no kinks or raised edges.

Vision will have a rep at Hamm in sept but they are not going themselves, prices will be in euro's though. Just buying the tubs from them in the states without the rack would work well as they are only $10 each which is less than a fiver at the moment


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm still uncertain what the tubs alone cost to ship, i'm guessing less than the entire rack.. and with import tax, i calculate for 10..

~ £168.75 ~ £17 per tub... it's still steep, but at least you know the tubs will be good.

I know Bernhard from winracks would sell similar as well for something a little lower than that price (33" iris tubs) - i believe ~ £15. But, the problem with that is, he'd have to ship them up to Aberdeen, so it would probably work out cheaper for me to get the vision tubs.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

£17 each is a bargain though when concidering what a viv, heating and everything else would cost, you can get a royal set up for £50 tops by using the tubs, the viv alone would cost more

Will have to take a look at the iris tubs but i think the V-70 would be the best. Definatly going to order a load.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Yup true!!

I'm not sure if my maths is correct, but i'm guessing those tubs may even cost less... money is being debited from my account just now, and "i think" it could work out those tubs costing £11 ea (including import tax, shipping etc)... i'll update once i have more of a clue.  Vision have only debited the money now that they have dispatched the goods.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Well thats the rack arrived. I bought 22 large contico sized tubs, V-35 rack, and 11 x V-70 tubs.

No import tax, or duty paid, total cost including shipping - £655.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

my initial costs were correct. You'll be about £550 max for a rack with everything included.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's the two different types of tubs we got.. 

I'll be building the rack later on, so will probably post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

royalpython said:


> Well thats the rack arrived. I bought 22 large contico sized tubs, V-35 rack, and 11 x V-70 tubs.
> 
> No import tax, or duty paid, total cost including shipping - £655.


That's a pretty good result, looking forward to seeing it set up.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

vat or duty is sent to you in a separate letter sometimes a few weeks later


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Not what the delivery guy said. He mentioned something about it being fed-ex, which i never understood. If i receive one i'll let you all know.


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

These days, they'll normally charge you import duty before hand, before releasing the item in my experience.

I don't really understand what the problem is here anyway? The rack is from the EU (Italy).

Goods moved in the EU do not normally come with any custom or import duties.

quote from the parcel force website:


*Import value thresholds*

For goods moving within the EU, import duties and taxes do not usually apply. However, for goods imported from non-EU countries, Customs charges do apply, these may include import duty, excise duty and import VAT. 

Although I could be wrong, I don't think royal python is going to get any more fees.


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

Forgot to add, can't wait to see the rack!


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I've checked parcel forces website, and they hold the goods until i cough up the cash apparently.

Cheers, cant wait to build it  I promise pictures by tomorrow 

And for those who are unsure, best leave it for me to get the charges, at least i can warn you beforehand. I've prepared for it anyway **this is my disclaimer** lol. Last thing i want are people ordering them willy nilly, and myself getting the blame.


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds good.

I'm actually thinking about getting 1 myself. Probably the big 70 sized tub 1 though, but would you be able to give a break down of the cost?

1. The actual cost of the rack
2. The cost of tax and at what percentage
3. The cost of delivery?

Taz.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah no worries.

V-70 rack is roughly going to be £490 including shipping and tubs. The rack itself with tubs is £350.

Tax bit you'll have to wait on, like i say, i'm not letting my gaurd down yet, i'll probably have some import tax coming my way, which i believe will be ~ 17.5% of the value of goods - so in your case, i estimate ~ £61.25?


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool. I'l contact them tomorrow and see what they can do for me.

I am quite sceptical you'll have anything else to pay, speaking as someone with experience with importing :smile: 

I could of course be wrong though...

When i mentioned tax, I thought they charged 20% italian sales tax on top or something like that?

Taz.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

here we go, we set it up with two V-70's in the middle, and it was a piece of cake to get assembled really. Only took about 1/2 an hour with us piddling about and getting things right. we've not put the heating cable in yet, need to put my own plugs on.. they gave us the european two pin plugs. Doesn't really matter anyway, i have nothing to put in it yet hahaha. I'm just a rack, tub, snake obsessive compulsive disorder person 

Edited: might be useful if i put up a pic eh?


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Looking good!!

Makes me want one even more now

Im the same though, i just built a 18 tub growing on rack, even though i only have adults and hatchling at the moment, my reasoning being they grow fast and want to be prepared8):lol2:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

:lol2: yup, it's crazy really, i've plenty of growing room now, for every snake i own and more 

might end up converting my own built racks into smaller one's, so we can have more room for hatchlings etc.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Euro Rep will be stocking a full range of Vision rack systems shortly. They will be available direct to the public.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

peterf said:


> Euro Rep will be stocking a full range of Vision rack systems shortly. They will be available direct to the public.


Thats very good news :smile:


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Thats very good news :smile:


Bloody great news, hopefully Eurorep will be ordering enough so they arent stupidly expensive like everything in this damn country!


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

wow, I'l hold back then probably.

I too hope Euro Rep have them priced reasonably and that they do actually end up stocking them.

Any idea when?


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I've heard they are having delivery problems. Will certainly be very interesting to see what price they sell them at.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

They will be reasonably priced but are subject to import duty and VAT, like most everything else!
When Fed Exing, the VAT and duty bill is paid by the courier and then invoiced on to the recipient in the next week or so, following delivery.
We wont be putting them through our usual distribution channels as this would just make them too expensive!
We are not having delivery problems- more like despatch problems...They aren't the greatest company at efficiency and communication.
We will be consigning a container full in the next 2 weeks, so they wont be available until around September.
I will keep everyone informed.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Try HPTerra racking systems, similar to Vision but a lot cheaper and Pete at the Reptile Zone in Bristol is their distributor. Check them out at HPTERRA ¤¤ concepteurs de Terrariums et Racks d'élevage pour reptiles - Matériel de terrariophilie ¤¤ and if you can buy direct, but probably easier to go through the Reptile Zone.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, that's the info I was hearing.

Hopefully they'll catch up with themselves and have them shipped out to you shortly. I'm the worst person in terms of patience. Sounds as though they'll be sending me a bill shortly - fair enough


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

That sounds good.

What will be the extent of the range stocked? Vision now have cool looking boa racks for example and the hatchling racks look good aswell :lol2:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, we will be stocking both of those. The boa rack isn't available yet as Scott is still polishing the mould as we speak!
It will be available after Daytona, but I am hoping to get some on the container, fingers crossed.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I was quite interested in the hatchling racks as well. one day i'll probably ditch my own built contico ones and get everything vision


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Peter any idea on pricing yet?


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, an update on import duty and tax.

They are trying to hit me with a higher end of the scale price, but i'm making them investigate this further. So going the import route can cost about £660 for a V-70 rack, and about £720 for the V-35 rack. Still not bad considering. I'm not sure i understand their figure's properly yet, but i'll just have to wait and see. I was £870 for the V-35 rack, tubs and V-70 tubs. So if you deduct the price of V-70 tubs, shipping for those tubs, import VAT and Duty... those are rough numbers i estimate.

For those who buy, i've now got it operating quite well. Took me a while to figure out the heating aspect but i've got it ticking over nicely now. I'm sure some of you will end up with one or more lol... so my advice is not to coil the cable closely, space it out. With the number of grooves the heat cable can slot in, it's easy (for me anyway) to think they should all be filled, but they don't lol (this just give's unstable temperatures).


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Still keeping an eye on this thread 

How are you getting on with the Rack? Any problems?

How transparent are the boxes? I HATE semi-transparent boxes (thats why I put vision panels in my komplement box rack!)

Gary


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

right i dunno much about this so this this maybe a stupid question :lol2:
but can you keep spiders in them??
:grin1:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd say no!!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Just seen some updated pics of the boa racks, maybe a tad to small for long term care for a good sized adult though.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Where did you see them?


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> Still keeping an eye on this thread
> 
> How are you getting on with the Rack? Any problems?
> 
> ...


Started off a bit iffy with the unstable temperatures, and then realised there was too much heat cable in the large tub levels. I've really had to space it out, and it appears to work perfectly (i overloaded the level with cable). I've got royal pythons in there feeding just fine now - even a wild caught royal in there that's feeding, so i think it's all good. If anyone ever gets one, i'll send pictures of how i set up the heat cable to make life easier. I seem to get a temperature range of around 88-92, which i'm fine with.

The boxes are more transparent than the ikea ones. I was able to watch one of my snakes shedding last night if this helps?  But it is slightly cloudy in appearance, not much though.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

They look great but you could save a lot of money by making them yourself! i dont use those racks i just make a rack and put my rubbermaid
tubs on It! Wa La Simple!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a homebuilt rack that is good, but

1. its too heavy

2. it cant be moved without a LOT of F-ing about

3.Its not expandable.

Anyone that is 'properly' into royals, ie investment morphs etc would probably be into these racks as an alternative to the higher priced models available.

Gary


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

snakes2go builds metal racks with wheels
as hes a welder
cheap but top quality hand made stuff
can custom build too
check it out
custom rack systems

top guy too


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Again, P refer these vision racks as they are easily expandable and you can have different sized tubs in the same size levels.

Also using heat cable sound much better to me than the mass of heatmats, stats and leads that occupy the back of my rack!

Gary


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

royalpython said:


> Started off a bit iffy with the unstable temperatures, and then realised there was too much heat cable in the large tub levels. I've really had to space it out, and it appears to work perfectly (i overloaded the level with cable). I've got royal pythons in there feeding just fine now - even a wild caught royal in there that's feeding, so i think it's all good. If anyone ever gets one, i'll send pictures of how i set up the heat cable to make life easier. I seem to get a temperature range of around 88-92, which i'm fine with.
> 
> The boxes are more transparent than the ikea ones. I was able to watch one of my snakes shedding last night if this helps?  But it is slightly cloudy in appearance, not much though.


Id really appreciate some more photos if you dont mind.

I am definitely considering buying a ball python rack or two when they are over here for distribution.

For some reason my temps have been going a bit funny recently so im hoping I will have more control in the vision racks.

Do you use one stat to control the lot? Is it one continuous piece of heat cable?

Many Thanks, Really appreciate your 'post purchase' insights!

Gary


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Gary,

It'll be about another week until i can get pictures of how the heat cable works. Vision supplied me with two 15M heat cables. Me being me, buggered one of them thinking I could chop off the plug and replace with my own 3 pin plug LOL!!! So i had to buy myself another one.. and a £1.50 plug adapter from B&Q.

Because the heat cables both operate at different power ratings (one is 150W 15M, and the other is 100W 12M), i feel there might be a temperature difference with operating one stat????? I did try, but i've not tried since i properly sorted out the rack.. again you'll have to wait about a week before i can try that out again. I am using one stat for the bottom levels, and one stat for the top levels at the moment. But because i'll be cycling some snakes, and not others, i'll probably leave this arrangement like it is.

I'm finding more of the snakes are starting to feed in that rack now which is great.. one of them just finished a 2 month fast so i'm well chuffed


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Good stuff!

So overall you are still very happy with the rack?

Gary


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah overall i'm certainly happy. I think i'll be getting another rack so I can have one for big tubs and one for the smaller tubs.. eventually i'll get another for the big tubs.. i've more than double, maybe even triple the amount of spare tubs at the moment, so i'm certainly in no hurry lol.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

your website won't load dude? 

royallymorphedpythons.co.uk


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

bizarre, it seems to be working my end. fancy trying again, and i'll try sorting if the problem persists. In case you tried the link i provided in the links section, use the link at the bottom of my signature, for some reason the other didn't work.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Customs are refunding me £60 (i think) which does bring the price down.. remember i said i questioned their bill? So i was £150 in customs and duty, plus £650... but remember i got 11 extra tubs and the shipping and import stuff on top with those tubs as well.. Works out cheap


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's the picture's i promised with the vision heating cable. You should be able to notice I could have filled in lots of heat cable with all those slots, but found it unnecessary.


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

looking gd im thinkin to buy from them as i cant be bothered to biyld my own. did everything go gd for you how much you spend in total? thanks,


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

i spent £800 for the V35 rack with 22 V35 tubs and 11 V70 tubs. including that all in shipping..

if you got a V35 rack with tubs shipping duty, VAT... it's about £650.. thats a 22 tub rack with the tubs... i'm too drunk to answer this properly just now... if you wait till tomorrow i'll answer ... you aint on anyway, so i may as well just boast about how drunk i am... yeehaa! i'm goosed dude  first day home in two weeks, lurrrrrrving it


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I was told by Eurorep that the tubs are different heights so you cant have different size tubs in the same rack.

The manufacturer said the opposite so I am waiting for clarification.

Gary


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> I was told by Eurorep that the tubs are different heights so you cant have different size tubs in the same rack.
> 
> The manufacturer said the opposite so I am waiting for clarification.
> 
> Gary


 
Hey dude,

I'm living proof that if you want to use V-35 and V-70 tubs in this rack, they will all fit. We bought vision tubs, so maybe eurorep got different one's, because vision also supplied different tubs... We can only vouch for what we got obviously 

right now we have 5 of the V-70 tubs nicely mixed in with 12 V-35 tubs., Perfect height.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

Right I am SORRY to be a PAIN. I am after one final burst of info from you all.

I am hopefully ordering a rack that has 3 hatchling levels, 4 cb-70 levels and 5 v-35 levels.

Total price £601 including rack, tubs and shipping.

However, as you guys already have them and have been USING them, any more comments?

I dont want to keep changing things, I want whatever rack I get to be useable!!

Thanks guys, look forward to any comments. Would be GREAT to see some more photos too!

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Just be aware that 11 levels are quite tall, and that you are asking for 12


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Remember to factor in import tax, its pretty hefty from Italy.


I thought you didn't have to pay import tax on items purchased from within the EU? But I'm in Ireland, maybe it's different in the UK


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

lampropeltis said:


> snakes2go builds metal racks with wheels
> as hes a welder
> cheap but top quality hand made stuff
> can custom build too
> ...


€1600 for a hatchling rack, yeah maybe it's cheap compared to other rack companies, but i'd be interested in seeing how much a welder who's not in the reptile business would charge for making one. Easy enough to take a picture of a rack company's product to a welder and ask "how much to make one of those, mate?"

Or maybe go on a welding course and learn how to weld yourself?


I've just checked the Argos catalogue:

Steel shelving unit, four shelves not including top of unit, maximum weight per shelf 150kg *€44.99*

So, what excuse do reptile rack manufacturers have for the massive markup? A twelve shelf hatchling rack costs *£890.*


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Demonique said:


> I've just checked the Argos catalogue:
> 
> Steel shelving unit, four shelves not including top of unit, maximum weight per shelf 150kg *€44.99*
> 
> So, what excuse do reptile rack manufacturers have for the massive markup? A twelve shelf hatchling rack costs *£890.*


Let me know when you go into business making them - I personally think £890 is a reasonable price for that hatchling rack, but if you can make a good quality hatchling rack at a hundred quid or so less than that, sounds like you'll have a great mark up and lots of customers!


----------

